# Camcorder USB to Firewire to Video Capture/Editing: Possible?



## Apollo (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Sony DCR-HC36E camcorder that uses a USB cord for data transfer with the computer.  Is there some device out there that can connect my camcorder via its USB cord to a Firewire and the Firewire then connects to the PC?  

As the packaged Sony video editing software detects and responds to the camcorder when its connected(via the USB), CyberLink PowerDirector 5 fails to do so.  Does it not support USB transfer?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 21, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have a Sony DCR-HC36E camcorder that uses a USB cord for data transfer with the computer.  Is there some device out there that can connect my camcorder via its USB cord to a Firewire and the Firewire then connects to the PC?
> 
> As the packaged Sony video editing software detects and responds to the camcorder when its connected(via the USB), CyberLink PowerDirector 5 fails to do so.  Does it not support USB transfer?



USB and firewire have no connection with each other, both are different platforms with a huge difference in speed. What you need is an IEEE1394 Firewire PCI card ( you will get it for just 300 bucks) and a firewire cable(included) thats it. Plug in the FW card Install the drivers and connect your handycamm with it. When you will switch on the camm either the sony bundeled softward will detect it (if you have installed) or XP would detect it giving you the option to open it with windows movie maker. Cancel everything. Now install a simple and powerfull 38KB tool call WinDV. Google it and you will find the place to download. Run WinDV and play your movie on your camm. WinDV will start playing it as well on XP. Press the capture button and it will start recording the movie on to your HDD. Now mind you this is pure RAW format you capture with no quality loss what so ever (This is the beauty of firewire ) so the captured movie will take HUGE amount of space on your HDD (250 MB per minute approx-I have a 200GB separate HDD for my Video capturing/editing work). But not to worry. Either you can compress it using Divx 6.2 codecs (Use it with Virtualdub)or convert them in to DVDs and store it........your choise. For conversion guide refer site www.videohelp.com or www.doom9.org (Awesome sites). For converting to DVD I have a comprehensive guide its more than 39 KB so cant attach. Provide me your mail ID will mail it to you. Happy capturing.................


----------



## ravindra.pesse (Feb 28, 2009)

hi sam9s

 hi have a camcorder (sony dcr trv730) which has a dv(ip/op ) and i have a ieee firewire port in my computer.is there any way to connect the my camcorder and desktop.

  wht r the hadrware reqired and softwares......


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 28, 2009)

Apollo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Sony DCR-HC36E camcorder that uses a USB cord for data transfer with the computer.  Is there some device out there that can connect my camcorder via its USB cord to a Firewire and the Firewire then connects to the PC?
> 
> As the packaged Sony video editing software detects and responds to the camcorder when its connected(via the USB), CyberLink PowerDirector 5 fails to do so.  Does it not support USB transfer?


The USB mode is only for transferring still photos afaik. For video editing you need to use the Firewire connection (also called as i.Link by Sony and IEEE1394 as per the standards). If you do not haf a firewire port on your mobo then you can get a firewire card (for about Rs.200 or so I guess). Also check your camcorder for the type of firewire cable you'd want. 

There are two types of connections: One is the standard connector: *www.usbcable.com/94-4466.jpg

The other is the mini-connector: *id305.securedata.net/pcjoy.com/merchantmanager/images/FW-IEEE-1394A-64-6FT.jpg

Buy the correct cable + Firewire PCI card, plug in the camcorder, install the drivers and the video editing software and you are good to go 



sam9s said:


> USB and firewire have no connection with each other, both are different platforms with a huge difference in speed. What you need is an IEEE1394 Firewire PCI card


Correct 



ravindra.pesse said:


> hi sam9s
> 
> hi have a camcorder (sony dcr trv730) which has a dv(ip/op ) and i have a ieee firewire port in my computer.is there any way to connect the my camcorder and desktop.
> 
> wht r the hadrware reqired and softwares......


Look at the first reply in this post. Hope that helps


----------



## ravindra.pesse (Mar 2, 2009)

hey 

  thanx fro the reply no i can tranfer video from camcorder to computer .


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ I guess you got your ans BTW when you say *no i can tranfer video from camcorder to computer * meaning you are able to transfer video or you are not.....just checking as the statement was a bit ambiguous


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 4, 2009)

I think he obv. meant "now"


----------



## ravindra.pesse (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

 my camcorder is not detected in my computer. i can see ieee port in my device manage and in my network places. still my camcorder is not detected in computer what to do now please help me out.....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 5, 2009)

ravindra.pesse said:


> hi
> 
> my camcorder is not detected in my computer. i can see ieee port in my device manage and in my network places. still my camcorder is not detected in computer what to do now please help me out.....



Things to check:
1. Is the camcorder powered on and in the video capture mode? Check the manual for the correct instructions. 
2. Are the drivers for camcorder properly loaded?
3. Is the firewire port and / or the cable functioning properly?


----------

